# ***Official Yarennoka LIVE! Discussion Thread***



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

> Yarennoka is an upcoming mixed martial arts (MMA) event that is due to take place on December 31, 2007 at the Saitama Super Arena in Tokyo, Japan. The event is being promoted by former PRIDE Fighting Championships executives and is being help in association with Fight Entertainment Group, DEEP, and M-1 Global.The event will air on HDNet in the United States and SKY Perfect on Japanese pay per view,and will be headlined by former PRIDE heavyweight champion and 2004 heavyweight Grand Prix champion Fedor Emelianenko, while also showcasing many top lightweight fighters. The event will most likely be a farewell show to PRIDE fans after their acquisition by the Ultimate Fighting Championship in early 2007.


*This event will be airing live on HDNet or you can tune into the PBP provided by BP88*

http://www.yarennoka.com/


-Fedor Emelianenko (#1 Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Hong Man Choi
-Hayato "Mach" Sakurai (#2 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Hidehiko Hasegawa
-Gilbert Melendez (#3 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Mitsuhiro Ishida (#9 Lightweight in the World)*
-Tatsuya Kawajiri (#4 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Luiz Azeredo
-Kazuo Misaki (#8 Middleweight in the World)* vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama
-Murilo Bustamante vs. Makoto Takimoto
-Shinya Aoki (#5 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Bukyung Jung
-Michael Russow vs. Roman Zentsov

Main card airs live in the United States on HDNet on Monday, December 31 at 6:00 AM Eastern Time (3:00 AM Pacific Time)

-------

This is the discussion thread folks. Hopefully we can all have a good time with some midnight madness posting!

Discuss.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be honest, I'm not as pumped as I was for this event. JZ vs Aoki was the fight that made my junk hard. Now, Aoki's facing some guy who will get subbed with ease.

Oh well, Ishida vs Melendez, Kawajiri vs Azeredo, and Akiyama vs Misaki are all interesting fights.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not as pumped as I was for this event. JZ vs Aoki was the fight that made my junk hard. Now, Aoki's facing some guy who will get subbed with ease.
> 
> Oh well, Ishida vs Melendez, Kawajiri vs Azeredo, and Akiyama vs Misaki are all interesting fights.



I agree. But it most of the fights are still interesting. 

Can I consider you apart of the Midnight Discussion Damone?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sadly no, BP88, I'll be waiting for this to appear on Dailymotion. I would've bought it for Aoki vs JZ, but now, nah, I don't feel compelled to throw down the dough.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Sadly no, BP88, I'll be waiting for this to appear on Dailymotion. I would've bought it for Aoki vs JZ, but now, nah, I don't feel compelled to throw down the dough.


Check your PM Damone.

It won't be a Live Discussion without you, hopefully my PM can change your mind.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm interested in Fedor/Choi after seeing these pictures.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It's really amazing how thick Choi is for a 7'2 guy.#
Also Damone, stream that shit.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Choi's hand seems just as big as Fedor's head. Still, this is too freakshowy for the general believed #1 fighter in the world.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BP, I'm going to great lengths to be a part of the discussion. I'm back home with the parents for Christmas and they don't have a computer at their house, so it looks like I'll be at my girlfriends on her computer.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Where's the V-Bookie for some of these fights, guys?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Where's the V-Bookie for some of these fights, guys?


Oh shit man! I will do those now, but it is kinda late. I will put them in the K-1 Vbookie.

Just FYI, the event is TONIGHT, in the wee parts of the morning!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm seriously affraid fedor might lose this fight. Choi is way to big to be taken down easily. And if the fight goes to the ground I just hope fedor won't get the bottom position. My God, I'd rather fight any mma fighter today than Choi!:eek02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> I'm seriously affraid fedor might lose this fight. Choi is way to big to be taken down easily. And if the fight goes to the ground I just hope fedor won't get the bottom position. My God, I'd rather fight any mma fighter today than Choi!:eek02:


Don't worry, Fedor has fought much more skilled opponents, who have had the size advantage, and he has done fine. Granted he has fought no one near the size of HMC(well Zulu), I still think Fedor takes this easy. But, anything can happen man.


----------



## gonzo21 (Oct 15, 2006)

so...i will be up for the discussion if i can get a pm on the streaming,.  raise01:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

HDNET is carrying it.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Don't worry, Fedor has fought much more skilled opponents, who have had the size advantage, and he has done fine. Granted he has fought no one near the size of HMC(well Zulu), I still think Fedor takes this easy. But, anything can happen man.


It's not just Choi's size. I've seen him fight and he is good. Fedor will use the same tactic he used against Schilt, but Choi is 5 cm taller and a lot heavier. If Fedor defeates Choi I'm sure he can defeat anyone.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Are you saying that beating Choi would be more important than beating Nogueira twice?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Are you saying that beating Choi would be more important than beating Nogueira twice?


It comes close in my book. I know Choi isn't even remotely skilled as minotauro, but what he lacks in skill he compensates in size.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be on here for the late night chat for sure at some point. Really pumped for this card.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

How do you watch hdnet? I can't find the channel anywhere or info on the internet.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> It comes close in my book. I know Choi isn't even remotely skilled as minotauro, but what he lacks in skill he compensates in size.


Eh, that's not really how MMA works, sorry. Technique > strength/size


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Eh, that's not really how MMA works, sorry. Technique > strength/size


QFT. Choi has little skills other than his knees and is slow and laboring as the fight goes on. Size does not make up for skill that much.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice to see these numbers so far for the event. We will see how many people will still be around at 3 AM tho. I know I won't be sleeping at all, and then I will be waking up tommorow at about 5 PM and then I gotta go party. LOL, it's all good.

Should be a good night of fights!


----------



## Kronedog (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone have the stream? I have looked all over and can't find it. Please, someone PM me one.raise01:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

If anyone could PM me a link to a livestream also, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

so this is where that talk is taking place. Man i wish i didnt have to go to work.


----------



## aikmanr (Dec 31, 2007)

GMW said:


> If anyone could PM me a link to a livestream also, I'd appreciate it.


Me too, I would really appreciate a stream link. Unfortunetly I don't have HDnet.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

We got aprox 6 hours to go boys, so if anyone needs to nap or something, the time is now. K-1 is actually happening right now, but it will only be airing on tape delay, in about 3 hours. So basically, the MMA starts in 3 hours boys.

Time to get some coffee!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok just to get it straight. If I'm Eastern Standard time, K-1 will begin at 3am, and Yarennoka will begin at 6am, is that right?


----------



## neildesi (Dec 31, 2007)

I would love to watch these fights but can't seem to find a live stream? can anyone pm me a suggestion?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

yes could I plese be sent an internet live stream? thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Ok just to get it straight. If I'm Eastern Standard time, K-1 will begin at 3am, and Yarennoka will begin at 6am, is that right?


It was supposed to be K-1 at around 1 am EST. But they are doing Tape-Delay for about 3 hours, so K-1 should air on streams at around 4 am EST.

Originally Yeronoka was supposed to follow K-1 at about 4 am EST. So we have to wait and see what the broadcasters are doing to avoid them being aired at the same time.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Plazzy summed it up real good right there.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'm worried that MMA fans will wake up tomorrow morning and find out that Fedor lost. :confused05:*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I'm worried that MMA fans will wake up tomorrow morning and find out that Fedor lost. :confused05:*


KAM! Oh no, now Fedor can't lose. It's good to see you man.

K-1 is just around the way now man. Hopefully they jump right to the MMA fights.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Should start soon. I'm thinking they may pick certain fights to show for K-1 and then show the full Yerenoka! event. But who knows...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

hopefully they show some of the kickboxing fights. I gotta see my Masato, and maybe Bob Sapp


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> hopefully they show some of the kickboxing fights. I gotta see my Masato, and maybe Bob Sapp


I just want to see me some fights man! As long as I get the MEs I will be happy.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Murphy and his ghey ass Laws better be sleepin tonight cause I needs me some un-interrupted action!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I am very excited for this card tonight:happy03:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Same here brother, I can't wait for K-1, it is coming up quick.


----------



## Kronedog (Dec 31, 2007)

Link to a stream please.


----------



## Psi Kappa (Jan 10, 2007)

Link to stream as well please.


----------



## m3th0ds (Dec 31, 2007)

If someone could PM me a link to the stream I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## hammmy (Dec 31, 2007)

pllzzzzz someone give me a linkk i need it


----------



## hammmy (Dec 31, 2007)

some one plzz pm me for a link man cmon plzzz


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Streams are exclusive, gotta pay for them. And the system is lagging as it is with so many people on.

BrownPimp88 is doing up to the minute PBP so you can get ALL the action from his thread.

Or you can catch the fights on DailyMotion tomorrow.


----------



## hammmy (Dec 31, 2007)

yo cmon man im a huge fedor fan i really wanna watch him fight live iven never seen him live all i watch is you tube and sh*&


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeronoka hasnt even happened yet, right now is K-1, and still, nothing has happened


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Sup doods, im in my undies.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Any pics?


lol jk, watchin the show?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Toddums, we're glad to have you...

as long as you go put on some clothes. :thumb02:


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

HAHA Yea no pics right now, sorry. I wish I was watching the show, but my cable provider doesn't have hdnets....


****


Im playing call of duty.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

WEEEAAKKK hahaha

call your local Moderator


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

So no fights yet right?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

its the u-18s for K-1, first fight.

Brownpimp88 is doing play-by-play check it out


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

15 minutes to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Look like Yarennoka time. The streamers could have been nice enough to leave K-1 on atleast during the crowd shots. Come on! I had to leave my PBP in between.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Does Trigg actually believe Couture is the #1 HW or is it cause he trains with him? What Randy did at his age was remarkable, but Tim Sylvia was severely damaged goods with the back injury and GG was blown up cause of the Mirko fight.

Fedor and Nogueira have better resume's.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang I wasn't quick enough to get a screen of that Fedor-Choi pic. Would have made a nice desktop.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Man this has been talking like this for the last 10 mins now. Wow, I feel like I am on the phone with Telus or something.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

lol A huge cheer for Matt Hume. \o/


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I got up early just to check this out! Good thing too.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Takada banging the drum! :thumb02:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gotta love the opening ceremony. Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

you don't understand how excited and emotional I am. This is the greatest and saddest thing Ill ever watch man!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh My God This Is Incredible!

I Love You Crazy Pride Lady!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Crazy pride announcer too! raise01:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW, Fay-fay gets a huge pop.

Man this is legendary stuff man!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Emelienenko Fyodo!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Simply amazing. I hope this is what M-1 plans on becoming because my PRIDE DVD's can only fill so much of the void in my heart. HA


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Russow's going to die,,,


EDIT: GHEYY!!!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Knee's to the head on the ground allowed or not? :confused02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Impressive performance for Russow!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, quick work in that fight. Great slam, slick transition to North/South, nice choke. Good showing for Russow.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Knee's to the head on the ground allowed or not? :confused02:


I'm pretty sure they are allowed, but that made me wonder. He had prime opportunities in that fight and didn't use them...:dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow dudes, I just noticed, theyre not allowed to show the fighters fights from PRIDE in their Promos. Ghey!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-general-discussion/28960-bp88-presents-yarennoka-play-play.html

Play-by-Play just incase your looking for it.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are allowed, but that made me wonder. He had prime opportunities in that fight and didn't use them...:dunno:


Yeah I know. I was like _knee, knee, KNEE!!!_ Though ends up he didn't really need it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Are all of you watching it on TV? If not, I'd like to take a dip in the stream if you catch my drift...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kawajiri looks enormous. Great GNP from the guard...Tito-esque. The one time he did try and pass though he got caught in the scramble. Azeredo is gonna have to throw up a sub from his back to win this one.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

So basically Kawajiri wins this one ...unless azeredo pulls something crazy off.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kawajiri takes it. He looked great on the ground. Plenty of GNP and he avoided like 10-15 armbar attempts. Azeredo was trying, but he had nothing. I only wish Kawajiri would try and pass guard.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-ge...-presents-yarennoka-play-play.html#post426428 

Once again guys, I am doing PBP here. Tatsuya looked great, but I felt if could have advanced position, he would have been able to finish. Props to Luiz, as he was able to keep good composure, but he wasn't able to do much with it.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

C'mon Busta. Win one for the gipper (yourself).


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-ge...-presents-yarennoka-play-play.html#post426428
> 
> Once again guys, I am doing PBP here. Tatsuya looked great, but I felt if could have advanced position, he would have been able to finish. Props to Luiz, as he was able to keep good composure, but he wasn't able to do much with it.


Oh yeah, Crusher should have finished it. He got in great strikes from guard. He could have easily finished him from half or side mount. Either way, a very dominating performance.


Great job on the PBP so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What ever happened to Azeredo vs Buscape II??

And that was a beating, however Kawajiri's hammerfists were WEAK!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bustamante is dominating and all, but considering he's fighting a newcomer, I'm not all that impressed. He's got the dudes back a few times and a deep armbar once...Busta really should have finished that in the first.

Maybe its just me...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Makoto is no new comer. he had a tough battle with Kikuta, and held his own against "Japan's best grappler". And he armbarred Galesic pretty nicely in PRIDE 34.

Busta looks good but hes pretty slow.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Bustamante is dominating and all, but considering he's fighting a newcomer, I'm not all that impressed. He's got the dudes back a few times and a deep armbar once...Busta really should have finished that in the first.
> 
> Maybe its just me...


That's exactly how I saw things. Bustamante is schooling this guy on the ground, but he should have been able to end it that round.

He just got dropped and is taking some blows! Oh, and I saw some knees on the ground there. Nice.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

BUSTAS DOWN!!!

too bad this dude has no GnP


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

WOw Busta got knocked down...lol i thought it was finished...too bad makoto couldn't finish it up


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I second that I was suprised when he didnt finish him with those blows.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I got Busta by a close decision, but he got DROPPED. He wasn't showing much respect for Takimoto's hands and he paid for it.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

AND MAKOTO Takes its.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, I really thought Bustamante won that fight by controlling the 1st. I guess Makoto got plenty of points in the first for his escapes. 

That was a very close fight.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

That was a close fight. I guess that last knockdown and GnP was enough to give Takimoto the decision.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Good deal...its time for Melendez/Ishida. This fight was really getting overlooked coming in. I think it'll be a great fight. Melendez said he's "going for the kill" tonight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

"Well Carry on, Well carry onn..."

Haha, Ishida validated that hes a 14 year old Japanese boy.

But hopefully he pulls this one out, want to see him back in the game.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Melendez will take this one in the first by TKO. Ishida's music is some pop rock song i've heard that I hate... I hope he gets bloodied.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Some nice slams from both of them.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

If this keeps up ishida's got round 1, but i really wonder how he's gonna look like in rd 2


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, Ishida is an animal!

Completely controlling Melendez, very Sean Sherk-like. And Melendez all holding the ropes, very Tito Ortiz-like.

Hopefully Ishida doesnt gas and continues this shit. Great mach so far.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ishida definitely took Round 1. Melendez doesn't seem quick enough to outscramble him in the transitions. Nice fight so far.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ishida is a scramblin' fool! He gets round 1 for sure. He was on Melendez like white on rice.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> Ishida is a scramblin' fool! He gets round 1 for sure. He was on Melendez like white on rice.


Whats up with Melendez giving up his back so much? He looks like he is wearing Ishida as his shirt.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Has anyone got a stream please?!


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

Someone PLEASE link me to a stream!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That knee definitely slowed Ishida down, but still, I give this fight to Ishida. Incredibly solid performance.

Shit, such a good fight.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

well i think ishida takes it.
Woot Ishida wins.!!

I had no clue what he said there.
Hmmm he's pretty popular with the japs..


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Old Gilbert gets that first loss. Very nice fight. Melendez was in a ton of pain during that armbar, you could see it on his face. Ishida did a great job outwrestling and outworking El Nino despite the big attack he put on there at the end.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

That knee from Melendez.. wow, looked painful. and that weird elbow lock from Ishida was crafty and you could tell Melendez was feeling it lol. Good fight, Ishida looked fantastic, must say.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> That knee from Melendez.. wow, looked painful. and that weird elbow lock from Ishida was crafty and you could tell Melendez was feeling it lol. Good fight, Ishida looked fantastic, must say.


Yeah and I really thought he was gonna gas out in the 2nd but he kept up the pace. He was the aggressor the entire fight till the last 30 seconds when Gilbert knew he had to go.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

For all the people asking for Streams. I doubt youll find any now, traffic is still high. 

Your best bet is Brownpimp88's awesome Play-by-play

-------------------------------------------
Whoa Irony, whats with Akiyama and the Olay Cream plug?


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

Someone PM me link to stream


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Misaki Vs Akiyama NExt

Gonna be an awesome fight


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

For guys wanting streams, its probably too late. The traffic is gonna be ridiculous on every stream and you'll time out. I'm watching it on tv. Just check BP's play by play, he's doing a great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Could someone pleeeeaase PM me link to stream


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Uchi said:


> Misaki Vs Akiyama NExt
> 
> Gonna be an awesome fight


Go Akiyama. Misaki has what it takes, if he shows up.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I luckily stumbled upon an awesome stream. It's not really choppy at all, but I don't want to risk the quality by sharing it. Sorry, I have to watch Akiyama vs Misaki now. Oh my god i'm so excited!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank god for online chat sessions. I got like a free link thats supposedly pay 2 watch, good quality too on winamp. Otherwise i would have to use tvu or sopcast....:/

lol Leg kick match..-_-'

Misaki gets knocked down!!

And they're up


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

guys let me knwo if u need a stream.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

God damn, Misaki folded like an Accordian(sp) Takiyama has power

EDIT: OH MAN! What a come back!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WOW! What a comeback by Misaki. Good God, that was brutal. I thought it was finished when he crumpled but he withstood the onslaught and destroyed Akiyama with that combo.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!! MISAKI WINS!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes Misaki!!!!!

They need subtitles...

Looks like the kick really did it


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man, what a freakin show.

Whats with the evil post-fight


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn, I was rooting for Akiyama to look good after he destroyed my boy Kang, but oh well...that was exciting. Akiyama looked like he broke his nose possibly.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit, intermission.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Shit, intermission.


I answered your question about Misaki's post fight in the other thread, but in case you don't see it:



> Trigg said, loosely, that Misaki was saying don't talk if you can't back it up and said something along the lines of once a cheater always a cheater.
> 
> I thought Akiyama was pretty classy to stand there and take it. He got a raw deal with the whole greasing incident. He thought it was legal and, in fact, did it right in front of an official. He admitted it right after the fact and took his punishment...I don't know. I just don't like how he's been treated since.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

If anyone was wondering what Misaki said at his post-fight speech

he basically said he wouldn't forgive Akiyama for cheating last year, and that he betrayed everyone even the children, But at the end told him to keep fighting


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I luckily stumbled upon an awesome stream. It's not really choppy at all, but I don't want to risk the quality by sharing it. Sorry, I have to watch Akiyama vs Misaki now. Oh my god i'm so excited!


you're a selfish little bitch.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow holy shit, Akiyama is a man for taking that like that. 

Misaki doesn't really have the right to talk like that, seeing as how he got plastered in that fight too.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Wow holy shit, Akiyama is a man for taking that like that.
> 
> Misaki doesn't really have the right to talk like that, seeing as how he got plastered in that fight too.


Yeah and the fact he loses every other fight he's in. He needs to win consistently before he says stuff like that. And as I mentioned, Akiyama thought it was legal and he greased in front of an official. Its not like he was sneaking around. When questions arose, he faced it like a man and admitted it but said he didn't know it was wrong.

I think he's getting a raw deal from the Japanese fans.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Some un-classy shit from Misaki, but good stuff from Akiyama for taking it like a man.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

If someone could PM me a stream, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

WTF? IF the fedor fight next?...

IF Fedor fights next..he's gonna lose..he smiling way too much..where that stone cold Fedor..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess so, why would they have the ME now?

Man, this is a KILLER promo! Its a PRIDE tribute


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Still waiting for a stream please


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> Still waiting for a stream please


Google "tvu" or "sopcast"

Hong Man Choi vs. Fedor time.


Are we gonna get to see the Aoki and Sakurai fights? I mean...seriously.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh Man, Fedor Time!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> Still waiting for a stream please


download tvuplayer or sopcast and look in the channel for mma
Tvu is a bit down, sopcast is near the top


AHHHH CMH has the i'm gonna be #1 look >.<
Maybe i'm being too worried but still!!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

EMELIENENKO FYODOR!

F*CK IM LIVIN!

What a spectacle, I got chills


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

There he is! He's glorious!


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

Download sopcast and tune the MMA-tv channel quick, Fedor is about to destroy the monster of HMC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Sopcast isn't working right now, I got up in hopes of seeing Fedor and all I'm getting is a black screen, shitty:dunno: Too many people must be on already? I guess?

Oh well, I'm just reading Bp's play-by-play.

Oh and good morning.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

AHHHHH the giant is 2 heavy

HOLY CRAP THANK GOD

yes..i knew Fedor would win the whole time...but seriously i was worried like shit


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

HAHA, I think everyone and their mothers predicted a reverse armbar...and by everyone and their mothers, I mean me.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Armbar'd.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm actually surprised he lasted through the first attempt.


----------



## skype (Nov 5, 2007)

ahh its good too see Fedor again


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

kds13 said:


> HAHA, I think everyone and their mothers predicted a reverse armbar...and by everyone and their mothers, I mean me.


No no, my mom had Fedor by Arm-Bar too


PS:WTF is wrong with Fedor's face?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> I'm actually surprised he lasted through the first attempt.


Me 2, i was thinking ITS ALL OVER like goldie, but when he escaped i thought to myself...shit

Look at Fedors face its already all bruised up, i think that really shows CMH's power


----------



## skype (Nov 5, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I'm actually surprised he lasted through the first attempt.


Yeah same here, was like ... wtf can Fedor not armbar Choi cause hes too big ?!? The 2nd time though he got the job done


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, that was quick, damn Choi didn't even put a fight :|

lol WTF is Van Damme doing there

What's up with Fedor's face?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> No no, my mom had Fedor by Arm-Bar too
> 
> 
> PS:WTF is wrong with Fedor's face?


He got nailed a few times after the first armbar attempt didn't work. Hong Man hits hard and, of course, Fedor cuts/bruises easy with that weak Russian skin of his.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

He marked up Fedors face a little. I was a little worried when Fedor kept ending up on bottom, but his gaurd comes through again. I armbar the Hong Man, I go have Vodka now.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> No no, my mom had Fedor by Arm-Bar too
> 
> 
> PS:WTF is wrong with Fedor's face?


I don't know, maybe glove-burn from HMC's massive mits? Predictable fight, but it's good to see Fedor in a ring again.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Looked like there may have been an upset for a moment there. Hong was too big for him, Fedor couldnt take him down. Fedor's face is a bit messed up.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

It's not Coleman by Headlock.

It's Fedor by Armbar!


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Van Dam in the ring celebrating!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol well that was fast, what do we do now?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

If the fight lasted any longer i think Fedor would've been beat, a few punches from mount by Choi and Fedor's face already looks pretty beat. Thank God is ended quick


----------



## skype (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like Chois arm snapped from the replay and the way he was pointing to it after the fight. Ouch !!


----------



## skype (Nov 5, 2007)

ahh cool Machs on next


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like MAch next then aoki last.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

skype said:


> Looks like Chois arm snapped from the replay and the way he was pointing to it after the fight. Ouch !!


Yeah I saw that, it was completely bent out for a second


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-general-discussion/28960-bp88-presents-yarennoka-play-play-2.html

PBP here boys, if you want all the details.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

anyone know what Fedor said?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hasegawa enters to SOAD (Innervision)!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

He said after the fight that he'll be fighting at the first M-1 Event...no opponent yet. Wished all his fans Happy New Year's. 

I believe M-1 is planning on an event in March...Fedor fighting again that soon would make me warm inside...even warmer if it was against Barnett, Monson, Rizzo.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Arlovski, screw the UFC, M-1 has a fight with your name on it


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Mach looks really slow and tired...:/

and a bit chubbier than usual...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Was gonna say, the old Mach would have taken care of this fool long ago. Weres the vicious kicks?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

aoki?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aoki's fighting last.

This fight blows, Mach is so sluggish


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Mach is beating on Hasegawa, but not as bad as I expected him too. I can't wait to see me some Aoki.


This whole event has been amazing. Brought back the heart of PRIDE, opening ceremonies, elaborate entrances, post-fight celebrations...great stuff. And props to HDNet, the production has been very good.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Aoki's fighting last.
> 
> This fight blows, Mach is so sluggish


Nice I did terrible with vBookie on UFC79. I'm doing great tonight:thumbsup: Now I just need Aoki to pull off some crazy sub:thumbsup:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Did mach train for this one.....-_-'
His cardio looks works than usual lol and his punches are so slow..

MACH DO IT FOR THE LITTLE GIRL SCREAMING FOR YOU


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Mach is beating on Hasegawa, but not as bad as I expected him too. I can't wait to see me some Aoki.
> 
> 
> This whole event has been amazing. Brought back the heart of PRIDE, opening ceremonies, elaborate entrances, post-fight celebrations...great stuff. And props to HDNet, the production has been very good.


Its kinda funny........The UFC bought out PRIDE, got some of their fighters but now they still have the same shows happening lol and they still have many of the same fighters. Its like the UFC bought a name only. I enjoy this just as much as PRIDE


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

so fedor won in what round?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> so fedor won in what round?


first round like a 2-3 mins in.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

cabby said:


> Its kinda funny........The UFC bought out PRIDE, got some of their fighters but now they still have the same shows happening lol and they still have many of the same fighters. Its like the UFC bought a name only. I enjoy this just as much as PRIDE


Really, they should have put more effort into it. 

I think we would have all been better off if M-1 had bought PRIDE. We would have had more of tonight.



ZeroPRIDE said:


> so fedor won in what round?


1st by armbar


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> so fedor won in what round?


1st.


Mach looked really sluggish. Out of shape even. Oh well, its Aoki time. I wanna see the God damn banana pants Shinya!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Which crazy ass submission will Aoki pull this time?

I say some inverted triangle to armbar business.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hasegawa had Mission control a couple of times, but didn't even try to get the hand on the mat (eddie bravo is crying right now).


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Going into our last match, I just wanted to say thanks to BP for providing the PBP. I've really enjoyed the all-nighter with all you fella's. Thanks for a great discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

how the hell does that happen when so freaken tall. i calling it rigged


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Which crazy ass submission will Aoki pull this time?
> 
> I say some inverted triangle to armbar business.


Eh, Lytle's already done that, so he'll probably try to one up him. Inverted triangle, to armbar, with a kneebar. :thumb02:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Aoki by Flying Gogo, with heel lock at the same time.

Or maybe something we've never even seen before
The Aoki Choke?
The Aoki Bar?
The Aoki Lock?
The Aokiplata?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

BIG thanks and respects to BP for the PBP. This has been more than fun.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Your welcome man. This has been an awesome night.

But after this fight, I am going to go pass out.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Weird partly animated promo. Can anyone fill me in on the meaning of the cartoons?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

A crying ferret giving us the finger, classic.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

BP did you stay up all night or something? Or just get wasted


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Uchi said:


> Aoki by Flying Gogo


That's what I was going to say, lol.

I've never heard of his opponent though. I'm still going with Aoki by weird round 1 sub.


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> ^ Your welcome man. This has been an awesome night.
> 
> But after this fight, I am going to go pass out.


yeah very appreciated, thnkx


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Those gold pants might even be as ridiculous as the rainbow ones... awesome.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Gold Paaaaaaants!!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn he almost got armbarred

I hope he doesnt finish it with a lame sub. Go out in style Aoki!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm Almost got Aoki there? But naaa Aoki's too calm and flexible for that.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Omg, Aoki's going to get Fedor'd


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Aoki should just sub him. If he's still trying to sub him in a way we've never seen before..just screw it, next time w/e. Just finish this guy, if he abandoned it already good for him. trying to go for what he wants can cost him


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This dude is working Aoki, two times now hes been caught in an armbar. Hes being pretty tough.

Aoki should just do any sub.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm reading the play-by-play since I just woke up and Aoki is losing to some unknown?!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no...Aoki looks terribly rusty. Not a good sign.

Quit trying to be flashy and just get the win. I can't take an Aoki loss today.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Aoki needs to get guard himself.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

2nd Round was more Aoki-like. Still, a subpar performance. He should get the Decision by my guess.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow Aoki might've lossed this one..

Edit..:/ nvm lol 

2nd was all Aoki's tho.
1st-Kr guy

Aoki needs to step up, if he faced JZ tonight..he would've been in for a beating.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought Aoki won, but he did look rusty. Let's see what the judges think.... ya he won. Good fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope. Aoki takes home a mild W.

Its been a REALLY fun and memorable 10 hours folks.

Big thanks to kds13 and BP88.

This was a sick fuckin event, Ill really miss this shit.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey gotta give the other guy some respect here. He had a nasty guard.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Great event, good discussion. Thanks.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Aoki almost got subbed...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Thanks to everyone who stayed up or woke up early. It was a fun night! Big ups to Brownpimp88 for coordinating it all and doing the PBP.*


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Now...more discussion:

*Where does this rate on your "Card of the Year" Rankings?*

To me its close between this, PRIDE 33, and UFC 74. I'd honestly have to rank this first. Solid from top to bottom. No real upsets but some pretty competitive fights.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Its first for me as well, it was just the most memorable. Also had some seriously good fights.

74 was fun, as was 33, and from what I hear, K-1 was real good as well.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, I don't wanna throw K-1 in too quick though cause I've only seen a couple fights, but they were barnburners. The KID and Sapp fights sound good, as does the Sakuraba fight. So I'm gonna be looking for those to be posted soon.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Masato and Musashi fights were HL reel worthy

UFC 73 and 79 were real real good cards as well.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow! Goddam that was amazing. Melendez and Ishida was basically FOTN for me. It was one incredibly technical grappling match, and Melendez basically tombstone Piledrivered Ishida! Wow goddam that was a fight!

I liked seeing Akiyama get killed, never liked him since the Saku fight. Glad Misaki won after all that prancing he was doing too, woulda looked twice as stupid if he lost.

Shinya and Mach did not look good, or at least Aokis opponent was a lot better than he should have been considering when he took the fight.

Fedor gets taken down and ends up with Choi on top of him twice, and gets his face pummeled. I told ye that ye were underestimating Choi! Fedor hanging upside down from one of Chois ams with choi on his knees was epic.
This event could only have been made better if JZ was in it and Mach hadn't dissapointed. With those brilliant entrances, the way it was presented, Pride crazy screaming lady and everything else, this was better than UFC 79,

Also. Okami fan or someone translate waht the hell Misaki was saying. I had no idea what was going on, but I was feeling the emotion adn loving it.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Trigg sorta translated what Misaki was saying, this is from an earlier post of mine:



> Trigg said, loosely, that Misaki was saying don't talk if you can't back it up and said something along the lines of once a cheater always a cheater.
> 
> I thought Akiyama was pretty classy to stand there and take it. He got a raw deal with the whole greasing incident. He thought it was legal and, in fact, did it right in front of an official. He admitted it right after the fact and took his punishment...I don't know. I just don't like how he's been treated since.


He said he could never forgive him for cheating, but at the end he told him to keep fighting.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Just saw the dailymotion vid of Fedor vs. Choi ... the giant friggin must hit like a mack truck, Fedor's face was all bruised after only after a few shots.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

*No Surprise but FEDOR WINS in just over 1 minute*

http://mmajunkie.com/2007/12/31/hdnet-fights-fedor-returns-live-results/#more-3526

I am surprise that Gilbert lost


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well damn, I totally forgot about this show, which sucks, because Akiyama is ranked higher than Misaki in my official MMAForum rankings.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Well damn, I totally forgot about this show, which sucks, because Akiyama is ranked higher than Misaki in my official MMAForum rankings.


Just go edit it. I'm not gonna compile the Rankings till Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Swank, I will do that.

How was Aoki's fight? I see it went the distance, which could result in a lot of Aoki subby goodness.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Damone said:


> Swank, I will do that.
> 
> How was Aoki's fight? I see it went the distance, which could result in a lot of Aoki subby goodness.


T'was good. Aoki almost got arm barred two times and spent most of his time in his opponent's guard trying for ankle locks and GnP. Aoki looked a bit rusty and the other guy had a great guard, but an exiting fight nevertheless. Aoki had mount in the end of the fight and almost took the guy out with GnP. So he won that fight alright.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll have to watch it. Nice to see that his opponent challenged him. Thanks for the little description of the fight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> Swank, I will do that.
> 
> How was Aoki's fight? I see it went the distance, which could result in a lot of Aoki subby goodness.


As an Aoki fan, not good at all. He almost got subbed twice by a guy in his MMA debut who took the fight on like, a week and a half.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, was this card a Japanese popularity contest or a fight card?! Bustamante should've had the decision, Melendez should've had the decision, and Akiyama lost to an ILLEGAL kick! WTF!! I am pissed.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

jtaylor42 said:


> Wow, was this card a Japanese popularity contest or a fight card?! Bustamante should've had the decision, Melendez should've had the decision, and Akiyama lost to an ILLEGAL kick! WTF!! I am pissed.


Don't be ignorant. The Busta fight was close but Melendez lost that fight. And Misaki's kick was not illegal, Yoshi was not 4 points on the ground.

Sorry for anyone reading the PBP last night, but I passed out during Aoki's fight. I have to go watch it now. 

That was a really, really, really fun night, and we need to do that again boys! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Uchi said:


> BP did you stay up all night or something? Or just get wasted


I was up for atleast 10 hours in the middle of the night. I woke up, passed out on the computer room floor, with the stream still playing...LOL what a crazy night!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> Wow, was this card a Japanese popularity contest or a fight card?! Bustamante should've had the decision, Melendez should've had the decision, and Akiyama lost to an ILLEGAL kick! WTF!! I am pissed.


What? Melendez was just completely outdone. Close fight, but I agree with the judges. How many tmes did Ishida take his back?

Also, what the hell? Is kicking someone in the face when they are standing up illegel?

Bustamante I agree with. ******* japanese motherfuckers


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Great job on the PBP Pimp. I fell asleep before the event started, too much vodka. Good to see that Fedor won, by armbar no less. raise01:*


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Misaki dressing down Akiyama was ******* sweet. Ive never seen emotion like that coming from a Japanese crowd. I actually heard some boos being thrown his way when he came out. By the way, two best entrances ever. All around I really enjoyed this card and it was a nice Pride send off. Ishida vs Melendez was great, Misaki had the ******* crazy KO after almost going to sleep himself, Sakurai got a win, and the Fedor fight I actually enjoyed with its freakshow goodness.

Oh and how can I forget Kawajiri actually doesnt lose his head and wins a fight the way he should. Love me some Crusher.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Don't be ignorant. The Busta fight was close but Melendez lost that fight.


So doing no damage but just jumping on Melendez back all night earns him the win? Melendez was escaping all his takedowns and he did NOTHING with the back control. Melendez absolutely scored more damage.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> So doing no damage but just jumping on Melendez back all night earns him the win? Melendez was escaping all his takedowns and he did NOTHING with the back control. Melendez absolutely scored more damage.


Taking someones back is like taking someone down and maintaing a dominant position, it scores points. You might not agree with it, but thats the way it goes.
Melendez got worked in that fight man. I didn't see all this damage Melendez did. He was doing good at the end of the second round and had that awesome slam, thats about it. Ishida was winning the grappling, and had that sweet armbar on Melendez.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Taking someones back is like taking someone down and maintaing a dominant position, it scores points. You might not agree with it, but thats the way it goes.
> Melendez got worked in that fight man. I didn't see all this damage Melendez did. He was doing good at the end of the second round and had that awesome slam, thats about it. Ishida was winning the grappling, and had that sweet armbar on Melendez.


Thanks for posting actual reasons as to why you thought Ishida won...which is what this forum is for...posting your opinions. 

I agree the armbar was awesome and he was tenacious in his takedowns. But I just didnt see him trying to do anything BUT take him down (other than the armbar of course). Melendez was landing lots of strikes even if only a few were power punches/knee/slam. I just saw Melendez working hard to finish the fight and escaping the dominant position multiple times whereas Ishida was just working to get him to the ground and hold him.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> Thanks for posting actual reasons as to why you thought Ishida won...which is what this forum is for...posting your opinions.
> 
> I agree the armbar was awesome and he was tenacious in his takedowns. But I just didnt see him trying to do anything BUT take him down (other than the armbar of course). Melendez was landing lots of strikes even if only a few were power punches/knee/slam. I just saw Melendez working hard to finish the fight and escaping the dominant position multiple times whereas Ishida was just working to get him to the ground and hold him.


Well, it just depends what you think is more imprtant I guess, the effective striking or control. I don't mind the fact that takedowns and maintaining a dominant position go a long way in the judges scorecards, but a lot of people disagree. I guess well have to agree to disagree.

I also think that was the kind of fight where it was a terrible shame there had to be a loser. Incredible performance from both.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

jtaylor42 said:


> Thanks for posting actual reasons as to why you thought Ishida won...which is what this forum is for...posting your opinions.
> 
> I agree the armbar was awesome and he was tenacious in his takedowns. But I just didnt see him trying to do anything BUT take him down (other than the armbar of course). Melendez was landing lots of strikes even if only a few were power punches/knee/slam. I just saw Melendez working hard to finish the fight and escaping the dominant position multiple times whereas Ishida was just working to get him to the ground and hold him.


Well let's see. Ishida took him down a zillion times in the fight, controlled the pace of the fight, had Melendez on the defensive and frustrating his opponent. The only solid damage Melendez landed were an illegal knee, and some good submission attempts. Ishida was all over Melendez all night, and was just outworking him. Melendez has no answer to the takedowns, and upon creating a scramble, he would get his back taken and get peppered from there. I did the PBP, and I gave the first round to Ishida and the second to Melendez, but that way quite easily Ishida's fight IMO.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Well let's see. Ishida took him down a zillion times in the fight, controlled the pace of the fight, had Melendez on the defensive and frustrating his opponent. The only solid damage Melendez landed were an illegal knee, and some good submission attempts. Ishida was all over Melendez all night, and was just outworking him. Melendez has no answer to the takedowns, and upon creating a scramble, he would get his back taken and get peppered from there. I did the PBP, and I gave the first round to Ishida and the second to Melendez, but that way quite easily Ishida's fight IMO.


But Dude! Piledriver!!! You forgot Melendez best move.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> But Dude! Piledriver!!! You forgot Melendez best move.


Lol oh yeah that to.

Don't get me wrong, I love El Nino and I thought it was a close fight, but I agree with judges and I don't think their was any favoritism.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Lol oh yeah that to.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love El Nino and I thought it was a close fight, but I agree with judges and I don't think their was any favoritism.


Yeah there was no favoritism. As I watched it, Ishida controlled the 1st Round and another 3 minutes of the 2nd. The fight was in the bag as long as Melendez didn't almost finish him.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> I was up for atleast 10 hours in the middle of the night. I woke up, passed out on the computer room floor, with the stream still playing...LOL what a crazy night!


Haha, man I tried waking you up, we coulda finished the 10 and a half hour marathon together, lol but I knew it was too late for you.

I actually just woke up!

That was the best freakin night man!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

brownpimp88 & plazzman stay up for us, the posters. We should appreciate their willingness to watch Aoki rock banana pants and Fedor armbarring freakshow fighters. 

You guys rule. :thumbsup:

I will check these fights out tomorrow. I'm getting pretty tired, so I'll give a report later tomorrow. Shit, I'm curious about that Aoki fight, as it could be interesting. Same goes for Ishida, who sounds like he's back with a vengeance.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I was very impressed with this event. Only 1 bad fight, and even that had a nice KO ending. I was satisfied with all of the decisions and really loved the show as a whole. SCREAMING PRIDE LADY FTW! lol
Aoki almost losing kept freakin me out though. I look forward to watching his opponent fight again!

This event > UFC 79


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

haha Crazy PRIDE lady was on her A-Game.

"In the red corner, From Russia, WITH LOVE..."


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Watched Misaki vs Akiyama & Ishida vs Melendez.

Misaki vs Akiyama was fun, really fun. Misaki has good recovery time, because Akiyama hits like a truck, and almost finished him. Swank finish to the fight, and the crowd just goes apeshit. Oh yeah, mothersuckaz, Grabaka in da houze. Kikuta pissed his pants with pure joy. 

Ishida vs Melendez was really good, and I agree with the decision. Ishida has Gilbert on the defensive for 10 minutes, constantly getting his back and making him work to get out. He just overwhelmed him, and definitely took that round with ease. Melendez just sort of hit him with pitter patters in the second round, and wasn't really trying to do much. Ishida had a nice sub attempt, so I could see them giving him that round, too. Definitely a good fight, and it's nice to see Ishida back.

Just watched Fedor vs Choi.

Absolutely ridiculous. Not much else needs to be said.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Gono looked like a straight up pimp. I want a suit like that now.


----------

